# TAERAR [H]   <Hate it or Raid it> suchen aktive Member für 25er Raidcontent



## rao (25. April 2008)

*Hallo @ all*

Die PVE Raidgilde "Hate it or Raid it" suchen für den 25er Raidcontent noch Aktive Member.
Wenn DU keine Lust mehr hast mit risikoreichen random Gruppen Kara zu gehen und Du schwierigkeiten hast eine gute Gruppe für Gruul oder Maghteridon zu finden, dann bewirb Dich doch einfach bei uns.
Eigentlich kennt ja jeder das Problem, Kara wird langsam langweilig und man geht nur noch wegen den Marken da rein...Anschluss an einen festen 25er Raid zu finden hingegen ist meistens zeimlich schwierig. Genau da wollen wir ein wenig abhilfe schaffen und einen fähigen Raid für GRUUL, Maghteridon, SSC und TK aufbauen.

*Unsere Situation sieht wie folgt aus:*

Kara 1 (Mittwochs) cleart in ca. 3 std 30min 
Kara 2 befindet sich im Aufbau
So gut wie jeden Mittwoch stellt der Kara 1 Raid noch einen Gruul Raid auf an dessen Ende Maulgar und Gruul himself immer Dreck fressen.
Donnerstags steht dann ZA auf dem Plan

Diese beiden Termine sind soweit Fix!

Doch so langsam wollen auch wir weiter...und genau an diesem Punkt brauchen wir Dich!!!
Wenn du min. Kara Equipt bist, deine Klasse beherrscht und Lust auf Diszipliniertes Spielen hast, ein funktionierendes (!) Headset und TS Client + Stimme (!) besitzt, dann erfüllst du alle Anforderungen die wir an Dich stellen. 

*Folgende Klassen suchen wir:*

_3 Holy Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2 Holy Priests  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2 Heal Schamanen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2 Hunter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1 Warlock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1 Rogue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1 Off Warri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1 Feral Dudu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1 Deff Warri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1 Shadow Priest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
_
(natürlich dürfen sich auch alle anderen Klassen bewerben, obige Liste ist nur eine Wunschliste mit den dringendsten Klassen)

zZ: Haben wir ausser Mittwoch und Donnerstag keine festen Raidtage, diese werden wir planen wenn feste Raids stehen.
Nur um das nochmal klarzustellen: Wir sind KEINE Powerraidgilde, bei uns steht sowohl der Spass am spiel, als aber auch der Fortschritt an erster Stelle....es gibt also keine - DKP nur weil jemand den Boss XY nicht kennt.

Desweiteren suchen wir noch einen zusätzlichen Erfahrenen Raidleiter der unsere Raidleitung mit seiner Erfahrung unterstützt.

Wir bieten Euch TS², Ingame Raidplaner, Forum (Ist in Arbeit), und eine wirklich ausgesprochen nette Gilde für die ich persönlich gerne meine Hand ins Feuer lege...ich habe selten so faire und nette Leute Ingame getroffen.

Also GoGo, wenn Du endlich 25er Raidcontent erleben willst dann hilf uns etwas Schlagkräftiges auf die Beine zu stellen.

Bewerbungen mit Armory link bitte an folgende Email Adresse:

HIORI@gmx.de

*Folgendes möchten wir gerne in deiner Bewerbung sehen:

- Wer bin ich? (Name, Alter, Wohnort etc.)
- Was für einen Char spiele ich? (Name, Rasse, Klasse, Skillung, die ausschlaggebenden Stats, Berufe)
- Was möchte ich in WOW erleben?
- Warum bin ich eine gute Wahl für HIORI?
- Wann bin ich meistens online?

Sollte uns deine Bewerbung gefallen, laden wir Dich entweder zu einem Proberaid ein oder quatschen kurz im TS)*

Solltet Ihr noch weitere Fragen haben, würden wir uns freuen diese auch Ingame zu beantworten.

Ansprechpartner Ingame:

Blâckstórm (Gildenmeister)
Arioth
Vinyadurion
Novar
Nathorn

*Gerne dürft Ihr auch auf diesen Thread antworten!!!*


----------



## rao (28. April 2008)

/push


----------



## rao (1. Mai 2008)

rao schrieb:


> /push


 
/push²


----------



## Nathorn (7. Mai 2008)

/pushed again


----------



## Mastacy (8. Mai 2008)

/push


----------



## Bl4ckSt0rm (14. Mai 2008)

Diese Klassen suchen wir derzeit noch:

2 Holy Palas (Aktuell! Aufgenommen: Redcliff, zwei Slots frei!)
2 Holy Priests (Aktuell! Aufgenommen Nimoé, ein Slot frei)
1 Heal Schamanen (Aktuell, ein Slot frei!)
1 Heal Druide (Aktuell, ein Slot frei!)
1 Hunter (Aktuell! Aufgenommen: Hansebaenger, ein Slot frei!)
1 Rogue (Aktuell, ein Slot frei!)
1 Hexer (Abgeschlossen! Aufgenommen: Será)
1 Off Warri (Abgeschlossen! Aufgenommen: Undertakerr)
1 Feral Dudu (Aktuell, ein Slot frei!)
1 Deff Warri (Abgeschlossen! Aufgenommen: Sadaodam)
1 Shadow Priest (Aktuell, ein Slot frei!)
1 Protection Pala (Aktuell, ein Slot frei!) 

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belpheg0r (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Wollt mich hiermit Beweben.
Zu mir:
Bin 15 Jahre und ein recht netter Kerl wenn man es auch zu mir ist.

Spiele schon recht lange und war in folgenden Raid Inis:Naxxramas,Zul Gurub,Karazhan,
Hier noch der Arsenal Link:http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Taerar&n=Amilosh
Mikro und Headset vorhanden.
Hoffe auf baltige Antworten,

Grüsse.


----------



## Bl4ckSt0rm (19. Mai 2008)

Hi...


also die Länge der Bewerbung hält sich stark in Grenzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir werden uns es überlegen ... evtl. kannst du ja noch eine längere Anhand der Bewerbungsvorlage in unserem Forum posten...

http://Hiori.de.vu (bis die .de Domain da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Mfg, BlackStorm


----------

